# Holiday Border Herf--- PICS ADDED!



## King James

Well was talking to Tom and he said he had a few weekends off in mid January. Was thinkin us WI and maybe a few more IL boys could get together and have a nice little holiday border herf!


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I am there, just thought I would make it official


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Start throwing some possible dates out and I will see how they work with my work schedule!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well before discussing dates...where the heck do we want to go. Giving the weather situation in wisconsin I doubt we wanna be outside haha.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Im in :w .....

I have a week off work starting Dec 29th thru Jan 4th.... but Im just one botl and could work out just about anything 

Where were you thinking about herfing Wi or the land of shitty :z o


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Smoking ban goes into effect here Jan. 2, so I would not be opposed to driving to Cheeseheadland, weather permitting.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

There is Jack's Tobacco up here..... have a decent lounge there and is about the closest cigar bar I know of from the border


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

A little further west theres lake county cigars in delfield .... 
thats a really nice place .


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> There is Jack's Tobacco up here..... have a decent lounge there and is about the closest cigar bar I know of from the border


Get me an addy when you can, I will Mapquest it and see how bad the drive is! :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> A little further west theres lake county cigars in delfield ....
> thats a really nice place .


I remember Delfield being a good two hour drive for me...and that's assuming it is dry out. Hope we can find something a little more centrally located.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I remember Rob talking about a place in lake geneva ... but Im not sure how big the place is or if we can smoke there .

Kenosha were I live would be a great halfway point , but we only have resturants and bars no friendly smoke shops .

Depending on everbodys pockets after the holidays we have a nice steak joint called Chops on the lake that has a nice bar that we could smoke in after we eat.. I would think everybody would just rather find a place were we can all just hang and support the smoke shops, but I thought I would throw it out there


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Jack's Tobacco & MCS
13640 W. Capitol Dr, Brookfield, WI 53005

Not really anyone's house close to the border we can herf at I don't think.... I dunno, I'll look around a bit more.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> Jack's Tobacco & MCS
> 13640 W. Capitol Dr, Brookfield, WI 53005
> 
> Not really anyone's house close to the border we can herf at I don't think.... I dunno, I'll look around a bit more.


Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 49 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 95.12 miles

Sure like to find something a little closer....Figure 3 hours if it's snowing.

If not, we can wait for Spring and hit Miller Field again.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I was just at Jacks a few weeks ago and I really like that down home blue collar feel the place has , his stock is pretty good to and he sells the tats.

Im all for Jacks place


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Tom will you be able smoke in the shops after Jan 2 or is that being banned to


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> Start throwing some possible dates out ...


I would like an athletic blonde please

Im down for some HERFing...I have smoked a total of 3 cigars since Mayberry

didnt they just open a tinderbox in rockford? dont know anything about it, but I have been hearing commercials for it. how close is rockford for everyone?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> Tom will you be able smoke in the shops after Jan 2 or is that being banned to


The closest B&M to me in is Schaumburg...from what I understand, they are exempt from the ban according to Schaumburg's ordinance.

Rockford is about an hour from me....but I think the Tinderbox might be inside a mall....be best to call and make sure they allow smoking inside before planning that. There was a cool club in downtown Rockford that mr. c took me to in November....Joe, any smoking ban in Rockford for '07?


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I have no problem driving up, I'm always driving to and from Marquette in Milwaukee anyways.
There is also a B & M just 2 miles off of 94 in Deerfield (on the side of the border where NFL playoffs will be taking place) .

Churchills n Down
405 Lake Cook Road #4A

Nice small shop, good people, excellent prices too.

Or another 15 minutes south is Cigar King.


----------



## SDmate

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

h3ll I thought you guys would be comin south to TJ....it'd be a little warmer for ya


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

has anyone made any progress on this?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

not yet...hopefully soon


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Come on guys Im going thru nic fits  ....


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> Come on guys Im going thru nic fits  ....


Don't worry, your contest package will go out tomorrow!!


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> Don't worry, your contest package will go out tomorrow!!


Thanks Tom cant wait ....

But ya know brother smoking alone sucks , Its always a great time when you get to herf with others that understand your passion for the leaf 

Border Herf Border Herf Border herf


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> Thanks Tom cant wait ....
> 
> But ya know brother smoking alone sucks , Its always a great time when you get to herf with others that understand your passion for the leaf
> 
> Border Herf Border Herf Border herf


True Dat My Brother!!

Lezz Go!!!!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well maybe if you would take one for the team and drive a lil ways Tom!!!! haha jk man. We gatta find a place that works for all


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> well maybe if you would take one for the team and drive a lil ways Tom!!!! haha jk man. We gatta find a place that works for all


I would just hate to make plans and have the weather turn to shite and not be able to make it. I am not opposed to an hours drive, but two+ without that night and the next day off work make it a little more difficult....once you guys start throwing some concrete dates out there, I can give you a better idea.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

How about driving down to Toms neck of the woods? I here Cigar King is a really nice place in skokie .

Im up for it... of course its the same distance either way for me :tg


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> How about driving down to Toms neck of the woods? I here Cigar King is a really nice place in skokie .
> 
> Im up for it... of course its the same distance either way for me :tg


Now you're talkin'


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Jim, How's bout a coupla dates so we can hammer something out?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well just to get a few out..... Saturday the 6th or Saturday the 13th?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Looks like I am off work the 6th...I may be off the 13th as well, I need to check. I know I have a game the evening of the 13th (late night) so I probably wouldn't be willing to drive more than an hour from here that day.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well as far as I know the 6th is groovy w/ me


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I can do 6th or 13th with no problems. If we end up going south which seems to be the way things are going, I can stop in the deep south of Franklin and shuttle you and whoever else is going.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I'm game with carpooling...... get yer arse on skype tho tony! haha, im bored.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Wow, damn near missed this thread.

May I suggest Chris find someplace in Kenosha/Racine/Gurnee. We need a regular spot that's midway for nearly everyone. DonWeb turned me onto a cigar bar in downtown Waukesha - Nice Ash.

I'm out on the 6th, in on the 13th.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



RenoB said:


> Wow, damn near missed this thread.
> 
> May I suggest Chris find someplace in Kenosha/Racine/Gurnee. We need a regular spot that's midway for nearly everyone. DonWeb turned me onto a cigar bar in downtown Waukesha - Nice Ash.
> 
> I'm out on the 6th, in on the 13th.


Well theres really know were to smoke except of course my favorite place the lake front and a few cigar friendly bars down there . I would suggest a place called Chops on the lake , its a really nice steak joint wih a lounge inside.But expect to pay around 30.00 to 50.00 a piece to eat and drink . Its a very nice and huge place inside and could easily accomadate everbody with a private room to eat.

I sure wish I could make it but I have to start working thursday thru sunday starting this week ...


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

no off weekend days in the near future that you can see Chris?


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> no off weekend days in the near future that you can see Chris?


Ya in four weeks  , I rotate ever four weeks and this weekend is my first weekend on.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

wat date is that? and does any1 else have a problem with that date?


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> wat date is that? and does any1 else have a problem with that date?


What date you looking for James


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

the date when u have off next on a weekend, and if that date works w/ you and every1 else


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> the date when u have off next on a weekend, and if that date works w/ you and every1 else


You guys dont have to wait for me its still a month away ,my next weekend off is feb 3 .

Thanks for suggesting that James, I would hate for you guys to hold up the herf ....


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

ehhh ur right, ur not THAT important  haha jk man.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

So, Saturday 1/13 at Nice Ash? Say, 1PM?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

that a decent place for you Tom?


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

It's a bar. It has a couple of leather seating areas. It has several HD sets. It's a nice little place. Tony?


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> ehhh ur right, ur not THAT important  haha jk man.


 :tg :tg

Have fun guys maybe another time....


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> that a decent place for you Tom?


I will definitely see what my schedule looks like for that day. I have a game aropund 9PM that night, and it is a bit of a cruise...I will let you know this week.

Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 54 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 90.94 miles


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Im in whenever a date is determined as well. I am a little closer than Tom, although not by much.

Ill check into the possiblity of getting a private establishment in the Antioch area and let ya know. That seems somewhat central, any thoughts?

There is also Sundance Saloon, a huge country bar right off of I-94 and Belvedere (120) in Waukegan. They are cigar friendly, at least last time I was there.

Is the Brat Stop off of I-94 cigar friendly?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



omowasu said:


> Im in whenever a date is determined as well. I am a little closer than Tom, although not by much.
> 
> Ill check into the possiblity of getting a private establishment in the Antioch area and let ya know. That seems somewhat central, any thoughts?
> 
> There is also Sundance Saloon, a huge country bar right off of I-94 and Belvedere (120) in Waukegan. They are cigar friendly, at least last time I was there.
> 
> Is the Brat Stop off of I-94 cigar friendly?


I believe I heard recently that the Brat Stop is not cigar friendly....perhaps Chris can chime in here if I am wrong.

Sundance is massive....saw Dwight Yokum there this summer, very cool place, and 5 minutes off the espressway (90).


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

70 some miles for me.....i should be good for the 13th. hopefully my brother will be able to tag along:w

tmike, ya wanna ride along with me? any other madison BOTL want to hitch a ride?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

http://www.sundancesaloon.com/

Sundance Saloon 300 Lakehurst Road, Waukegan, IL 60085
Phone: 847-887-0858

Total Est. Time: 49 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 36.27 miles

Zion, Illinois

Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 7 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 46.06 miles

These are a little better for me...how far for our Wisconsin Brethern?


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> http://www.sundancesaloon.com/
> 
> Sundance Saloon 300 Lakehurst Road, Waukegan, IL 60085
> Phone: 847-887-0858
> 
> Zion, Illinois
> 
> These are a little better for me...how far for our Wisconsin Brethern?


both of these are 135 miles for me...that puts me out of range. I can cach you guys on the next HERF if need be. Spring is almost here and Mayberry will follow closely


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



backwoods said:


> both of these are 135 miles for me...that puts me out of range. I can cach you guys on the next HERF if need be. Spring is almost here and Mayberry will follow closely


What's the name of the town you live in Allan (PM to me if you don't want it on the Forum)....maybe we can figure true half-way....


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Anything in Kenosha maybe? The Greyhound track is there, and is smoke friendly although its not the most ideal herf environment. Maybe there is something else in the Kenosha area?


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

zip is 53571. Just plan a central location for the Illinois boys and Milwaukee crew..and I'll make adjustments on my end:w I pm'ed a couple of the other madison brothers...might be carpoolin


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



backwoods said:


> zip is 53571. Just plan a central location for the Illinois boys and Milwaukee crew..and I'll make adjustments on my end:w I pm'ed a couple of the other madison brothers...might be carpoolin


Otherwise Rockford looks to be close to half way...how is that for Milwaukee guys?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

i think rockford is fine


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I believe I heard recently that the Brat Stop is not cigar friendly....perhaps Chris can chime in here if I am wrong.
> 
> Sundance is massive....saw Dwight Yokum there this summer, very cool place, and 5 minutes off the espressway (90).


I was at the brat stop for new years and the place is so big you could easily smoke 10 + cigars and not bother a soul ,but get this I go bitched at for smoking a little ashton 29rg outside of the bar area.

Tom made a suggestion about sundance .... very cool bar for live country music, had a blast last time I was there but dont forget your rodeo outfits boys


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I'm good with Chicago, Rockford, Madison. These are all within a 2 hour ride. Who's willing to make a decision, lol?

We should each do a little scouting to find a place we can call home. In the Milwaukee area that could very well be Nice Ash.


----------



## rumballs

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I could make it to Cigar King (or elsewhere nearby) on the 6th. Couldn't go further North though, would have to be able to get back home quickly to let the dog out after a few hours...

edit: must have missed page 2. nevermind


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> Tom made a suggestion about sundance .... very cool bar for live country music, had a blast last time I was there but dont forget your rodeo outfits boys


Never been there, but I'm dying to try out my new chaps.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



stashu said:


> Never been there, but I'm dying to try out my new chaps.


Paully Shore in "Son In Law" style?

By the way bump for any progress on this?


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

My take is that we're shooting for the 13th but waiting on someone to make a decision as to where (I've suggested Nice Ash).

It would be cool if this could work itself into a regular monthly herf.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Not that it matters to me :tg

You guys should consider Cigar King in skokie Il, I was there today and Ill have to say theres alot to take in, It would be a great place for you all to herf.....


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



stashu said:


> Never been there, but I'm dying to try out my new chaps.


Remember your underware with those chaps ... Tom will be there and he likes to talk about butts alot


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well boys...any more info? gvarsity pm'ed me back and is gonna make it to the HERF on the 13th?....havent heard anthing back from Tmike. he hasnt logged on in a while, anyone have is phone number?

what about DONWEB? I dont see him in here yet? Tony? TONY?!

lez do dis!

newyear/holiday/semi-monthy/borderHERF:w


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

well...turns out that I may have family coming on the 13th. It's not for sure yet...but feel free to go without me fellas.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I'm in no position to organize this since I'm leaving tomorrow morning and won't be back until late Monday. But here are some options - someone PLEASE pick one - I can make it pretty much anywhere on the 13th:

Cigar King (Skokie) 9am-6pm
Sundance Saloon (Waukegan) opens at 7pm
Nice Ash (Waukesha) opens at 12N
Someplace??? (Rockford)
Someplace??? (Madison)
Dairyland Grayhound Park (Kenosha) races start at 7:15pm


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> well...turns out that I may have family coming on the 13th. It's not for sure yet...but feel free to go without me fellas.


nope...you started this thread. you need to be there


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Ok thats it Ill pick.... :tg

Sure wish I could come


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



backwoods said:


> nope...you started this thread. you need to be there


I kno...but the 13th works w/ every1.... I don't wanna have to change it when we are finally getting stuff going just for me.


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I'm in depending on where it ends up being. If a venue is still needed I'm a member at the Elks club in Madison which has a pool/poker room downstairs where we could Herf. It's not fancy but drinks are cheap and stiff. I had 8 buddies there for pool and drinks a few weeks ago and it worked great. Probably could go a dozen easy. I would have to call Julie the restaurant manager and make sure there isn't a wedding or something but it would probably work.


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



RenoB said:


> I'm in no position to organize this since I'm leaving tomorrow morning and won't be back until late Monday. But here are some options - someone PLEASE pick one - I can make it pretty much anywhere on the 13th:
> 
> Cigar King (Skokie) 9am-6pm
> Sundance Saloon (Waukegan) opens at 7pm
> Nice Ash (Waukesha) opens at 12N
> Someplace??? (Rockford)
> Someplace??? (Madison)
> Dairyland Grayhound Park (Kenosha) races start at 7:15pm


let's do skokie this time (Saturday 13th) - for those who can make it.
... and then Madison in February (and be damned with the south of the border)


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> let's do skokie this time (Saturday 13th) - for those who can make it.
> ... and then Madison in February (and be damned with the south of the border)


OK, who can make it to Skokie on the 13th, and what time should we be there?


----------



## rumballs

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I would be there ...
... but I'll be in Mexico


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I am looking at flights no promises but too many fine BOTLS to miss this if the scheduling works.

Plus would be good to stop in and see some old friends round those parts..


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

its up in the air for me.....no confirmation if the family is coming down or not. If we do it more towards early afternoon I think that would be better.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I might just have to take a vaction day for this one....


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



decesaro said:


> I might just have to take a vaction day for this one....


thats the spirit!


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> let's do skokie this time (Saturday 13th) - for those who can make it.
> ... and then Madison in February (and be damned with the south of the border)


sounds good to me. Im out for the 13th. have fun gang...

..but instead of madison next month, how bout that delafield place we like so much. its only like 45 minutes for me and i havent been there in along time


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I can do Skokie anytime, so I'm in.

Although I work most Saturdays, It's 5 minutes off of my way home and I can be there mid-afternoon easy if someone will still be there. I think they're open til 6 pm.

As far as a Wisconsin herf goes, I'm usually driving to Milwaukee one Sunday a month(my daughter goes to school there).
Hopefully the planets will line up one of these days and I can attend one of your to-do's.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

so Skokie this saturday? what time do we wanna get there and how do us WI boys wanna car pool? I told my mom that my cousins miss family outings from time to time and I never have, so this one Im ganna miss.... so I'm ready to go boys.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Well guess I will be missing this one. Got to go up north this weekend. Nothing I can do about it. Have fun guys, knowing this board there will always be a next herf.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



Twill413 said:


> Well guess I will be missing this one. Got to go up north this weekend. Nothing I can do about it. Have fun guys, knowing this board there will always be a next herf.


dangit tony!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

disregard my post above...... i mean next saturday....the 13th


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

i'll get to cigar king around 2:00pm for a smoke.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> i'll get to cigar king around 2:00pm for a smoke.


Me too.

Wanna ride together or do you have other plans while there?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Rob... am I outta the way for you guys?.... ill spot ya some gas $$ if you can hook me up w/ a ride


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> disregard my post above...... i mean next saturday....the 13th


Due to Jim being a little slow, I thought I was going to be out of town for this Saturday, meaning yesterday. I will probably be able to make it next weekend. We could hook up and ride Rob, depending on what you had in mind for getting back to town.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

depending on ur guy's vehicles....we can pile into my Jeep Grand Cherokee if every1 has cars w/ not enough room (tony! lol)


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I will definitely try to join you guys. I live in the city and Skokie is about 20 min away from my home on a Saturday.

I too will be there in the afternoon.


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I will also be there.

It may be mid-afternoon though.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Sounds like we got a Border Herf!!


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



avo_addict said:


> I will definitely *try* to join you guys. I live in the city and Skokie is about 20 min away from my home on a Saturday.




try?!?! young skyaddict, there is no *try* on the border- - there is only do... or do not.


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> try?!?! young skyaddict, there is no *try* on the border- - there is only do... or do not.


:r :r


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> try?!?! young skyaddict, there is no *try* on the border- - there is only do... or do not.


:r Join I must, Master Don


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

You guys are going to have an AWESOME time! I'll have to make it to the next one. Bobb and I have had a twin cities/Border herf planned for a while now and I'll be over there. See you guys in Madison in February!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

thats right......2 border herfs in the same day! Crazy!


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Looks like I am out for this one. Just found out about baseball meeting on Saturday. No way I can miss that. Last year of baseball as a college athlete. Sorry to disappoint guys. Will get to something this summer, maybe a Brewers HERF. Have fun and takes lots of pictures.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

dangit Tony! lol .... too bad the meeting was scheduled for the morning...but don't worry, there will be more herfs


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Ok so who is all coming for sure...this is the list that I know of

King James
RenoB
Icehog3
Donweb
Stashu
Avo Addict???
Rploaded??? - waiting on work


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> Ok so who is all coming for sure...this is the list that I know of
> 
> King James
> RenoB
> Icehog3
> Donweb
> Stashu
> Avo Addict???
> Rploaded??? - waiting on work


I might have to work this Saturday  I will know for sure on Friday and will post here.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

ryan can't go so new for sure list is :

King James
RenoB
Icehog3
Donweb
Stashu


----------



## M1903A1

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> ryan can't go so new for sure list is :
> 
> King James
> RenoB
> Icehog3
> Donweb
> Stashu


I gotta go west of town this Saturday and I can't get out of it...damn the luck!:c

Shoulda had it yesterday...I was at CK trying a Padilla Miami!:ss


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Ill have a definite answer tomorrow, I have every intention of meeting y'all there at 2:00, just need to see how this cold/sinus thing progresses. Started wolfing down antibiotics today.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

sounds good....hope to see you there


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



M1903A1 said:


> Shoulda had it yesterday...I was at CK trying a Padilla Miami!:ss


Damn the luck, we'll miss ya 

Had my first 8&11 corona last week, MMmmm!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



M1903A1 said:


> I gotta go west of town this Saturday and I can't get out of it...damn the luck!:c
> 
> Shoulda had it yesterday...I was at CK trying a Padilla Miami!:ss


Hopefully we will do another one soon, maybe a little further North...be good to see you!

I plan on bringing a couple of my own smokes, but I will buy a couple too to support CK for having us...anybody know what kind of Premiums they keep on hand?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

hopefully VSGs  :dr


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> hopefully VSGs  :dr


Very Short Goalies?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Ashton VSG (virgin sun grown) ya big dumb hockey player!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> Ashton VSG (virgin sun grown) ya big dumb hockey player!


Cool....'cause I've already smoked a few goalies this season... :bx :r


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> Ashton VSG (virgin sun grown) ya big dumb hockey player!





icehog3 said:


> Cool....'cause I've already smoked a few goalies this season... :bx :r


loks like banter is spillin' over into the border thread.

- for those of you who will miss the herf -- you suck!! :tg 

.... but there will be others.

_(pre-herf: high noon at the park-n-ride)_


----------



## M1903A1

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> Hopefully we will do another one soon, maybe a little further North...be good to see you!
> 
> I plan on bringing a couple of my own smokes, but I will buy a couple too to support CK for having us...anybody know what kind of Premiums they keep on hand?


Tatuajes for sure (although their stock was a little low as of Wednesday); Havana Soul (another Pepin and one of my regulars), Camachos, CAOs, Ashton VSGs for sure...the last time they had any Opus X they pre-sold all the boxes without putting any singles out for sale....


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



DonWeb said:


> _(pre-herf: high noon at the park-n-ride)_


YEEAAHHH!!  seeya guys tomm!


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Wasn't able to make it to the last one at CK and I'm going to have to miss this one as well :hn 
I'm going to have to get to one of these eventually... I live so close but have a packed saturday and can't even drop by :hn


----------



## stashu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Well it looks like I am working tomorrow but, I am stopping by FOR SURE on my way home about 2 - 2:30ish.

I think they're open til 6:00 on Saturdays so I hope everyone will still be there.

Hopefully there will be enough seats for everyone since there is a game tomorrow. Maybe bring a lawn chair in the car just in case.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



stashu said:


> Well it looks like I am working tomorrow but, I am stopping by FOR SURE on my way home about 2 - 2:30ish.
> 
> I think they're open til 6:00 on Saturdays so I hope everyone will still be there.
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough seats for everyone since there is a game tomorrow. Maybe bring a lawn chair in the car just in case.


I thought the Wisconsin boys were getting there at 2PM anyway...am I mistaken?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I thought the Wisconsin boys were getting there at 2PM anyway...am I mistaken?


We are heading out around noon I beleive....so yah, thats about right


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> We are heading out around noon I beleive....so yah, thats about right


Right on!! See ya there!!

Just you three, me and Stashu?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

I think so........... I guess the 13th wasn't good w/ as many ppl that at first thought haha.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> I think so........... I guess the 13th wasn't good w/ as many ppl that at first thought haha.


I just think a lot of the Gorillas must live in Chi-cry-go and Wuss-consin.  :r


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

dem fighting words Tom........ dem fighting words! ITS ON!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> dem fighting words Tom........ dem fighting words! ITS ON!


Why, I dissed Chicago too? :r :bx


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

yah, which means I'll only bash in one half of your head!


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Shhheaaaattt... Im still not feeling 100%, but Im gonna meet you guys at CK tomorow from 2:00 - 3:00. Maybe a Tatuaje Reserva J21 will help clear my sinuses.

A couple things to note about Cigar King: bring a chair in case Jordan is out of seats at the time, and the lounge is for paying customers - so pick up a couple sticks while in town.

I know where to find you folks, as I have seen some of your pics in the photoshop thread. Ill look for the dude who has biceps the size of my head....?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



omowasu said:


> Shhheaaaattt... Im still not feeling 100%, but Im gonna meet you guys at CK tomorow from 2:00 - 3:00. Maybe a Tatuaje Reserva J21 will help clear my sinuses.
> 
> A couple things to note about Cigar King: bring a chair in case Jordan is out of seats at the time, and the lounge is for paying customers - so pick up a couple sticks while in town.
> 
> I know where to find you folks, as I have seen some of your pics in the photoshop thread. Ill look for the dude who has biceps the size of my head....?


Look forward to meeting you Scott....maybe you will feel better tomorrow.

Better than the big young 19 year old is gonna feel if he doesn't quit calling this old man out anyway.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> yah, which means I'll only bash in one half of your head!


I seriously hope that's the Shirley Temple talking there, my big young friend.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Scott, don't confuse those lil garden snake arms Tom has.....the real anacondas will be comin in from WI... lets just say I got expelled for bringing 2 guns to school, if you kno what i mean:bx


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> Scott, don't confuse those lil garden snake arms Tom has.....the real anacondas will be comin in from WI... lets just say I got expelled for bringing 2 guns to school, if you kno what i mean:bx


So they have legalized drugs in Wisconsin now, Jimmy?


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

gloves are off Tommy Boy....lets settle this on the ice!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> gloves are off Tommy Boy....lets settle this on the ice!


I'd put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself Jimmy....


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> gloves are off Tommy Boy....lets settle this on the ice!


Jim, I hate to say this about ya buddy but Tom would eat you up and spit you out like a women passing wind in an elevator.... Silent and quick!!!

Show him how the big dogs roll Tom.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I'd put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself Jimmy....


:bx


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> :bx


My butt itches.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Just ask Jim how he missed out on the lips contest...


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Hell, Im not too scrawny myself, but it looks like we will have quite the gun show at CK!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



omowasu said:


> Hell, Im not too scrawny myself, but it looks like we will have quite the gun show at CK!


Just don't mess with Jim!!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

lol.....see ya tomm Tom


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> lol.....see ya tomm Tom


Can't wait Brother!


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

We're on Skype over hear at the other border herf; who's ready to voice?


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Well Tommy Boy .... did you put Mr Jimmy Dean in his place today or did you wuss out like last year with me :tg


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Great time today guys! Great meeting Stashu & Omawasu. I believe Scott said it was his first herf but suspect it won't be his last.

CigarKing rocks! I think we need to make it a regular part of the upcoming monthly Border herf rotation (more to come on this later).

Good as always to see ya Tom, Tony & Jim. Thanks for the cigars! And Jim, keep them anacondas to yourself :r


----------



## SDmate

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

hehe, we'll have to wait for Jim to post 'em  Not sure there'll be any pics of Jim beating Tom in the arm wrestling match, I think Tom deleted them 

Shout out to Mr C and Bruce, who we ran into when we got there - good to see both of you's again!


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

PICTURE TIME!

Sorry to Scott for not brining out the camera until he left haha

Rob and Stan (Rob refused to smile lol)









Tom And Tony









Didn't want to hurt Tom before his game tonight, so this is all we got 









No clue why I got the honor of staying in the chair haha








The Gang (minus Scott of course)


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

Looks like a good time had by all. Hopefully I will be making a HERF sometime in the near future.


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



RenoB said:


> Great time today guys! Great meeting Stashu & Omawasu. I believe Scott said it was his first herf but suspect it won't be his last.
> 
> CigarKing rocks! I think we need to make it a regular part of the upcoming monthly Border herf rotation (more to come on this later).
> 
> Good as always to see ya Tom, Tony & Jim. Thanks for the cigars! And Jim, keep them anacondas to yourself :r


Heck yeah I will be at the next one! One thing us Illinoisans and Wisconsonians can agree on is a damn good cigar. Great crowd and great times - I was only able to stay for an hour and 20 minutes, but I will definitely be back for the next one.

I finished Tom's cigar on the way back toward the NW 'burbs, and that may have been one of the strongest cigars I have had to date! For about the last 20 minutes, I was molded to the seat of the car chillin' for the duration of the ride! That one really kicked my arse!

Had a Davidoff 3000 and a Tatuaje Reserva Noellas later in the day... Someone could quite literally smoke me and catch a buzz at this point.

Thanks again guys, will see ya at the next border herf! Ill post a pic of myself shortly!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*

What an awesome time...got to see 3 old friends, and meet two new ones.

Tony, it is always a pleasure to hang with you, I think we have a lot of the same philosophy on life..."Be Excellent to Each Other!"...thank you so much for the lighter...not as cute as the hog lighter, but quite a bit more functional!

Jim, thanks for "going easy on me" Young Man....you are a great guy, and you will fit in with any Gorilla, young or old, regardless...thank you for the Rass, man! 

Rob, we are just old time herfing buds now...always great to see you, and hopefully we can do it monthly now....the RyJ was great too!

Stan, glad I got to meet you, and looking forward to herfing again soon. You are always welcome at the BHs!! Thank you for the PS!

Scott, sorry you didn't get to stay long, but I'm ready for the next one...we live to close not to herf once in awhile!!

Awesome time....Cigar King is a cool place, got to watch the Colts victory, some pretty girl (Erin) working, and bought a ginormous Tatuaje and a Havana Soul.....looking forward to hanging there again.

Thanks guys for making my weekend a good one!


----------



## Puffy69

Nice...Wish I was there...Wheres BW?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Nice...Wish I was there...Wheres BW?


Wrong herf maybe....no BW, no such luck.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Wrong herf maybe....no BW, no such luck.


Al..Backwoods.BW..duh..lol.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like a great place to herf.

Seems like all had fun, What a crew. You guys must have rocked that place.


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> Al..Backwoods.BW..duh..lol.


That one I couldnt make...but looks like the border crew had another awesome time! I'm plannin to make the Feb HERF date:ss

Tony,Jim,Rob,Tom...I cant wait!


----------



## DonWeb

it would appear that Cigar King is THE spot.walked in the joint and Bruce and Mr. C were hangin' out. unfortunately they were just passin' thru. *(It was great to meet you two.)* supported the house by smokin a don pepin, then had a rass (forced on me by king james)

*reviews:*
backwoods: great smoke, just difficult to find. available usually twice year.

twill: new release. first impressions indicate promise. not in circulation enough for comparison.

king james(rassman): young brand. pre-draw is bold, twangy - gives lots of smoke, settles down in the last half.

renob: an old favorite. consistent, dependable profile. keep a couple of boxes around.

omowasu: first trial - a quick smoke. interesting profile, somewhat familiar. could be a "drive-home" smoke. havta try this one again.

stashu: first trial -perhaps plugged in the first third. changing profile and plenty of smoke during the last third. has staying power.

icehog3: has made it through the sick period, and is smoothing with age, will sneak up on you if you're not ready. (keep cubes of sugar nearby)


----------



## decesaro

DonWeb said:


> it would appear that Cigar King is THE spot.walked in the joint and Bruce and Mr. C were hangin' out. unfortunately they were just passin' thru. *(It was great to meet you two.)* supported the house by smokin a don pepin, then had a rass (forced on me by king james)
> 
> *reviews:*
> backwoods: great smoke, just difficult to find. available usually twice year.
> 
> twill: new release. first impressions indicate promise. not in circulation enough for comparison.
> 
> king james(rassman): young brand. pre-draw is bold, twangy - gives lots of smoke, settles down in the last half.
> 
> renob: an old favorite. consistent, dependable profile. keep a couple of boxes around.
> 
> omowasu: first trial - a quick smoke. interesting profile, somewhat familiar. could be a "drive-home" smoke. havta try this one again.
> 
> stashu: first trial -perhaps plugged in the first third. changing profile and plenty of smoke during the last third. has staying power.
> 
> icehog3: has made it through the sick period, and is smoothing with age, will sneak up on you if you're not ready. (keep cubes of sugar nearby)


LOL ... Thats to funny Tony.... "keep cubes of sugar nearby" :r


----------



## backwoods

:r :r 

Tony....that review just made my day:r


----------



## stashu

RPB67 said:


> Looks like a great place to herf.
> 
> Seems like all had fun, What a crew. You guys must have rocked that place.


Rocked the place?

We closed the joint, like drunks being kicked out of a bar at 4 am.

Had a great time with Scott, Tom, Tony, Rob, and the kid. It is an awesome place, isn't it?

Thanks for the stogies guys. Tom, that PSD 3 really hit me(I hadn't eaten all day).

Looking forward to the next one, whether here or north of the border.


----------



## King James

had a great time as well fellas... looking forward to getting the monthly herf going. And lol to who ever changed my cut (prolly you Tom! haha) And yes, awesome reviews Tony


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> it would appear that Cigar King is THE spot.walked in the joint and Bruce and Mr. C were hangin' out. unfortunately they were just passin' thru. *(It was great to meet you two.)* supported the house by smokin a don pepin, then had a rass (forced on me by king james)
> 
> *reviews:*
> backwoods: great smoke, just difficult to find. available usually twice year.
> 
> twill: new release. first impressions indicate promise. not in circulation enough for comparison.
> 
> king james(rassman): young brand. pre-draw is bold, twangy - gives lots of smoke, settles down in the last half.
> 
> renob: an old favorite. consistent, dependable profile. keep a couple of boxes around.
> 
> omowasu: first trial - a quick smoke. interesting profile, somewhat familiar. could be a "drive-home" smoke. havta try this one again.
> 
> stashu: first trial -perhaps plugged in the first third. changing profile and plenty of smoke during the last third. has staying power.
> 
> icehog3: has made it through the sick period, and is smoothing with age, will sneak up on you if you're not ready. (keep cubes of sugar nearby)


:r :r

How DO you come up with this stuff?!?! The bedside pencil & paper no doubt, lol.

DonWeb: Fit and feel of an old shoe but always surprising you with something new. Never bitter, vintage flavor but not quite old enough to qualify - this smoke will make any occassion special.


----------



## avo_addict

Good to hear that you guys had fun at CK. I got stuck at work yesterday and couldn't join you guys. I will keep an eye for the next border herf.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> had a great time as well fellas... looking forward to getting the monthly herf going. And lol to who ever changed my cut (prolly you Tom! haha) And yes, awesome reviews Tony


shoulda changed it to RASS hole! :r Just cuz I gave it a thought...


----------



## gvarsity

Wish I could have made it down. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## King James

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



omowasu said:


> Illinoisans and Wisconsonians


It's Wisconsinite, you jerk! haha


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



King James said:


> It's Wisconsinite, you jerk! haha


I guess that makes me an "Illinoisite" or something! :r

I will be sure to make more time for the next herf! The pics are great, wish I would have stayed for them!


----------



## Tristan

Nice pics you guys! I can't wait to come to the February herf; hopefully it's a weekend I can make it happen! (looks like the weekend of 2/16 is the only weekend I am busy next month)

Anyone have any dates in mind?


----------



## King James

Rob I think is coming up with a plan for the monthly herf


----------



## M1903A1

*Re: Holiday Border Herf*



icehog3 said:


> <snip>bought a <snip> Havana Soul.....looking forward to hanging there again.


Prepare to be hooked, my friend! If I couldn't be there that afternoon, at least I was there in spirit that night! (With an aged Havana Soul churchill, no less!)

Sounds like you guys had more fun than I did...unless you consider spinning out on an icy country road at midnight fun!:c


----------



## Bigwaved

Rock Star said:


> Nice...Wish I was there...Wheres BW?


Hey, I could be the tokin BW! September in Chicago...Save the date!!!


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Hey, I could be the tokin BW! September in Chicago...Save the date!!!


Consider it saved.


----------



## Puffy69

Bigwaved said:


> Hey, I could be the tokin BW! September in Chicago...Save the date!!!


we'll see i'll have to talk it over with the others..:r i would love to go..sept?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> we'll see i'll have to talk it over with the others..:r i would love to go..sept?


I think it is the last week in September...I'm sure Dave can give you the dates he will be here.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I think it is the last week in September...I'm sure Dave can give you the dates he will be here.


Let me know too Dave. Whenever it is, I'm there!!!


----------



## King James

what you fellas talkin bout?


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> what you fellas talkin bout?




What :tpd: said


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> what you fellas talkin bout?


BW Dave may be in the Chicagoland area in September, and we need to give him a big Border welcome....


----------



## King James

ahh... so i take it the border herf for september will be the weekend he is here eh? and yes...Freddy come too


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> ahh... so i take it the border herf for september will be the weekend he is here eh? and yes...Freddy come too


If it's not, we will have a extra-special bonus Border Herf that month!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> If it's not, we will have a extra-special bonus Border Herf that month!


Fine by me  wonder who else we can get to fly in if those 2 knuckleheads show up


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> BW Dave may be in the Chicagoland area in September, and we need to give him a big Border welcome....


We are going to be arriving late on the September 15th and leaving early the 22nd. We are tentatively going to break up the visit by going to Door County or something like that for a few days. If we plan which night to herf now, I have more say.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> We are going to be arriving late on the September 15th and leaving early the 22nd. We are tentatively going to break up the visit by going to Door County or something like that for a few days. If we plan which night to herf now, I have more say.


Looks like it will be a weekday herf, so I will defer to the Wisconsin boys who will have a bit further of a drive. Do you know which location you will be at Dave, so we can get an idea of where to go?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nice pics folks! Herfin's the best.


----------



## decesaro

A weekday herf YAHOO :ss .....finally one I can come to.


----------



## decesaro

What a minute did you say september  ... , Ah shit I could be dead by then, thats way to far into the future to look....


----------



## King James

well Tom, if we can go to skokie again that makes a weekday herf a lil better...shorter drive for us SE WI boys


----------



## drevim

King James said:


> Fine by me  wonder who else we can get to fly in if those 2 knuckleheads show up


OOO!!! OOOO!! I just checked my schedule in September, seems wide open  . Of course, these things can change, but I've had to bail more than once on a drive up to Chicago, so if this comes together, I will do my damnedest to get up there.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> well Tom, if we can go to skokie again that makes a weekday herf a lil better...shorter drive for us SE WI boys


I concur.

Weekday, Skokie, A-OK wit me


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I concur.
> 
> Weekday, Skokie, A-OK wit me


"Nice!!"......Borat, 2006.


----------



## Bigwaved

This is sounding just right...


----------



## Tristan

Bigwaved said:


> We are tentatively going to break up the visit by going to Door County or something like that for a few days.


 Hmmm, Door County? Maybe you will have to swing a little farther this way and we can do some herfing in Green Bay or something!


----------



## backwoods

a weekday herf huh.....I might jsut have to take a half day off for this one

But if you get both BW's at the exact same location at the exact same time, doesnt the galaxy implode or something?


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> But if you get both BW's at the exact same location at the exact same time, doesnt the galaxy implode or something?


Not if there is a rock star present as well....so Freddy, looks like you need to come to save us all


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> a weekday herf huh.....I might jsut have to take a half day off for this one
> 
> But if you get both BW's at the exact same location at the exact same time, doesnt the galaxy implode or something?


A chance I am willing to take to herf with two outstanding Gorillas!


----------

